

Tell HN: San Francisco Amazon Mechanical Turk Meetup - lukas

We are having a meetup for people using Amazon's Mechanical Turk at our office in San Francisco June 10th.  People directly using Mechanical Turk for interesting applications are especially encouraged to come.  We're going to have the Amazon VP of Mechanical Turk on hand for Q/A and we have a great lineup of interesting people talking about what they're up to.<p>Please RSVP here: http://www.meetup.com/Amazon-Mechanical-Turk-Crowdsourcing-Work-Meetup-Group.  My company is Dolores Labs (blog.doloreslabs.com) and we've built an application on top of Turk to manage data quality.
======
nethergoat
Dolores Labs has great blog posts on some data mining and visualization
experiments, definitely worth checking out: <http://blog.doloreslabs.com/>

Glad to see they're hosting a MTurk meetup. I'd love to attend, but it
conflicts with another event.

------
zellunit
this should be a lot of fun. they have a great space and i heard they have a
whole line-up of awesome, top-notch people coming. not one to miss.

------
pmikal
Love the Turk!

